# Lure Stores- Sydney, NSW



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

gday all,

I was just wondering where you could get a cheap blade lure from other than ebay, because they dont seem the best of quality and arnt right.

Any tackle shops that sell them for a good price or have a good range?

Any recommendations would be great, around sydney way.

Thanks Dane  :mrgreen:


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I get mine "Strike Pro" $14-15 at Tackle World in Drummoyne, generally everything seems expensive in shops. Maybe Annaconda or BFC or is it BCF. there is a place in Kiama http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au that seems to be cheap $8:50 - 19 depending on brand


----------



## HunterHunter (Jun 15, 2009)

yea that store does seem pretty cheap in kiama, i picked up two yellow tail jigs and two rolls of bait mate for under $10 the other day. BUT! if u can get anaconda at the moment they are having a huge sale OR just down the road is "Rjays" a small independant they are pretty helpful and have the sale boxes out full of lures at the moment. thats parramatta rd auburn.


----------



## HunterHunter (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahhh..... what i wouldnt give to own a tackle shop..... I probably wouldnt let anyone purchase "NO! Its all MY tackle!"


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

support your local or window shop and then buy online.as kieth said the strike pro's are only 14-15 bucks yet are finished off better than most.any decent tackle store will have at least a couple of styles.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Phil79
hey your in Lane Cove as well we should get together sometime for a fish on the river.


----------

